# deeds of house



## asdfg (22 Nov 2010)

when i recieve the deeds of my house from the bank do i need to do anything? ie land registery or do the bank do that? Is there anything i need to do? thanks


----------



## Bronte (23 Nov 2010)

asdfg said:


> when i recieve the deeds of my house from the bank do i need to do anything? ie land registery or do the bank do that? Is there anything i need to do? thanks


 
I presume you are receiving the deeds having paid off a mortgage.  A discharge of the mortgage has to be done but you normally pay the bank about 100 Euro for this.  When you have the deeds you should make a photocopy of them and keep that at home and store the deeds in a bank deposit box or with your solicitor if they provide this service.


----------

